# Return air in kitchen.



## Builder Bob (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey gang, how are you interpreting code section 403.3 footnote b for cooking kitchens? Do you allow a HVAC system to install a return in a kitchen to condition air for the kitchen area?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 26, 2014)

no it's prohibited, all air supplied shall be exhausted including air in excess of what's required in accordance with section (2012) 403.2.1 item 3.


----------



## north star (Sep 26, 2014)

*= + **&** + =*

Francis has nailed it !........They CAN install a separate system to

condition just the Kitchen Areas, but ALL Return Air must be

exhausted to an approved location, and cannot be recirculated

back in to the interior spaces [  i.e. - it's too contaminated with

F.O.G. particulates, ...combustion products, etc.  ].

*= + **&** + =*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 26, 2014)

An engineering standpoint from Dr. J; http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4639.html

what would he and others answers be today?


----------

